# 06 350 rancher tires



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I was first going to go with zillas but after seeing how fast they wear with riding I do, I decided to go with mud bugs. I know a 26 will do fine and perfect on it but would a 27 put too much of a struggle on the motor? Making the lower gears seem higher and what not? So basically should I do 26 or 27. I want x10 wide on all 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

stick w/ 26's. 27's would probably be fine but.... 

also, make sure you've got aftermarket rims or spacers b/c 10's probably will rub up front w/o them.


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd like to do 12s on all 4. What offset should I do? The 2-5 5-2 or whatever the honda offset is?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldn't do 12's all the way


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry lol that probably made me look stupid! I meant 12 in rims


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh, yeah you should do 12" rims all the way. lol


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

If I went with something like a 27x9 tire on all 4 would that look bad? Too skinny? Idkwhat people consider skinnies lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

27x9 would be to skinny to me. I've run 27x10's all around before on mine. Doesn't look bad. Me and my dad both have 06's he is running 27 sw dirt devils on his with a 2 lift, does good but it only hits the occasional mud hole on the deer trails or a muddy plowed field. If your set on running all wides(12 wide tire) I'd stick to 26's. If you run a x10 all around or x10 front and x12 rears you can get away with 27's depending on the terrain you ride and the style tire you pick. Light weight less aggressive tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I read some bad reviews on zillas about easy puncture but I may have to get some anyway in 27s. They are a great looking tire and I do ride gravel, but only rarely on pavement just a football field length up the road


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't have any problems w/ them puncturing in the woods. Though I wasn't riding thru briar patches either. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in a pickle between 27 zillas, 26 mudbugs or 26 mudlites. I really like all 3 but from what I've read a 26 mudbug would mud better than a zilla and mudlites are just average everywhere


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

if your worried about gettin flats then i would stay away from the pluglites. i had a set on my scrambler and i had a total of 14 plugs in my set.


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow that's pathetic! I really want to do a 27. Preferably something that it'll pull with only a uni filter so I don't Have to do too much. Not wanting to go wider than 10 in on a 12 or 14 rim


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

no plugs or patches and over half wore. This is the third bike they've been on. One had even been run off the bike wheel and all lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

Stimpy are those 10 wide?


----------

